# [SOLVED] PCI parity error on bus/device/function 000h



## brucedl (Feb 12, 2001)

I've got a Gateway Solo laptop that used to work. On bootup, it shows the initial bios screen and Gateway logo, and then its all black. When I try to access system setting via the F2 key, I got the PCI parity error on bus/device/function 000h message, and then it changes to a screen that shows Fixed disk 0: Parity Check 1. 

If its the hard drive, why won't it boot from a startup disk either? And if it's the mobo, why do I even get the initial bios screen?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Could be any number of things, but my guess would be the IDE controller on the motherboard or the drive itself. Does it give any unusual POST code beeps?


----------



## brucedl (Feb 12, 2001)

No special beeps at all...just the one beep it normally does.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

So, you can't actually access the bios setup?


----------



## brucedl (Feb 12, 2001)

That is correct, I am unable to access the bios setup screen.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What happens with a boot disk?


----------



## brucedl (Feb 12, 2001)

The same thing that happens when trying to boot to the hd. The drive never gets accessed.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I think you are going to have to open the case and take a look at the memory module(s) to be sure they are still snug in their slots......


----------



## brucedl (Feb 12, 2001)

Already did that. I had 32 meg some time ago, and tried with each one by itself. Same result. This "Parity" error is not a memory issue. Also tried pulling the hard drive and just booting to disk-same results.

Gateway quoted a flat rate of $299 to fix the thing, but I'm wondering how hard it is to swap the mobo, because I can buy this on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2058349208


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://www.pcguide.com/ts/x/comp/ram/parity_Boot.htm

Guess it depends on how high the ebay item goes in the next 7 hours......and if it's not the motherboard.........but it shouldn't be too hard to install it......the only problem I've run into with laptops, is those extra parts you have once you put them back together


----------



## brucedl (Feb 12, 2001)

From that link:

"If the parity error is coming up as soon as the BIOS tries to boot, and especially if it fails at memory address "0000" consistently, this is a dead giveaway of trying to use non-parity memory in a parity system. Make sure that you have used real parity memory if you have parity checking enabled."

Strange...considering it ran fine with the new (and old) memory for 2+ years. In any case, since I can't even access the bios setting, I have to think that soemthing else is wrong harware wise.


----------



## brucedl (Feb 12, 2001)

I'm happy to report that after purchasing a new chassis on EBAY for $65.00 delivered and swapping the hard drive, floppy, keyboard and screen from the old Solo, my Solo is running once again. Case closed.


----------

